# Pavers in kennel



## seanhotrod (Oct 14, 2009)

I am building a dog kennel using pavers. They are interlocking and have a 1" x 1.25" square between the corners. I was planning on filling them with sand and packing it in. I have the problem of the dog messes. I put a drain in the kennel to wash what I can't pick up but if I use a hose to wash it down the drain I will wash the sand away. I do have a small budget to work with so I'm looking for a cheap fix. Thanks for any help.

Sean.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just curious. Why pavers in the first place given the nature of your application? Wouldn't a solid floor be more practical and healthier?


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I agree that a solid concrete floor would be more sanitary for the dogs.

If you want to use the pavers some options are:

1) Cut 1 x 1.25" squares out of an extra paver and put them in the gaps.
2) Use a paver system without gaps.
3) Fill the gaps with mortar - you could even dye it to match or contrast with the paver color.


----------

